

You Are in Charge of Your Future - bsatrom
http://softwarearchaeology.blogspot.com/2012/05/you-are-in-charge-of-your-future.html

======
fierarul
Wow, so many commercial things being recommended! All of that can probably be
done for free. All you need is just the desire to keep up to date and a web
browser.

~~~
bsatrom
That may be true, but your point is the same as the author's, that desire
should be the motivating factor. Whether you chose the free or paid route is
immaterial. And FWIW, there are plenty of reasons to pay for tools and
learning resources, not the least of which is that some people prefer learning
in the "guided mode" that these resources provide.

------
kpd
All true. One of the bigger issues is that some of these Dark Matter folks
don't even know what's out there, and need some help getting there. They want
to be part of things, but they haven't been for a while. Any encouraging words
to developers who want to contribute to the community, but aren't yet doing so
to the extent they could, are welcome.

